# Any place with he ice off?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Rivers still have ice on them, and are rising. I have a friend coming to town soon, and we usually go fishing on he rivers, but I may have to travel. Any placeS within driving distance have ice off yet that we can fish from shore? I hear devils lake is still full of ice. Anywhere else?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Bump, how is the fishing on DL? Rivers in Fargo are still too high to fish. Some people are trying, but I don't see how they can be successful with the current. Anyone out fishing off shore anywhere?


----------

